# Dressing up Pierogi



## larry_stewart (Dec 9, 2015)

In a week or so Im having a bunch of family over for the holidays.
I decided that I wanted to serve pierogi ( in addition to everything else).

I love pierogi any which way ( boiled, baked , pan fried).

Being vegetarian we are going with the Potato/ Cheese pierogi.

I was wondering what anyone here ( who likes pierogis) does to kinda make them less boring.

Ive seen them served with fried onions

Just curious for ideas,

Thanks,

larry


----------



## cinisajoy (Dec 9, 2015)

What else are you serving?


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 9, 2015)

not sure yet  
But probably something along the lines of felafel, spinach pie ( baked ziti for the kids).
Kind of a little bit of everything


----------



## blissful (Dec 9, 2015)

I like the potato and cheese ones too. I put butter in a pan and fry up bread crumbs until brown and crunchy, then a bowl of sour cream. When they are served, they get a spoonful of sour cream and then a small pile of crumbs. When you cut into a perogi, you dip it in the sour cream and then the crumbs.....and you get hot and cold, rich, creamy, and crunchy. That's how I've had them since childhood.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2015)

Butter and pan fried onions or butter and poppy seeds are the only way we ever served them along with a side dish of sour cream to plop on the top!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 9, 2015)

Sour cream is good


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2015)

The best ones I've ever had were served with caramelized onions in a light beef gravy with sour cream on the side. You could make a nice mushroom & red wine gravy instead of beef for that yummy savory deliciousness


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 9, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> The best ones I've ever had were served with caramelized onions in a light beef gravy with sour cream on the side. You could make a nice mushroom & red wine gravy instead of beef for that yummy savory deliciousness



OH MY GAWD! GG that sounds A~MAZ~ING!
Def gonna try it!
With THAT, what does it matter what else you're having!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 9, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> OH MY GAWD! GG that sounds A~MAZ~ING!
> Def gonna try it!
> With THAT, what does it matter what else you're having!!!



That was the appetizer. I don't remember what the main dish was  We were in a lovely little restaurant in a beautiful town in the mountains of Pennsylvania. It was so good


----------



## cinisajoy (Dec 9, 2015)

Well now you might try some tulle skirts.   Though they might be hard to eat.
Your dinner sounds fabulous.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 9, 2015)

Sour cream. Carmelized onions. Homemade Kraut. Gerkins. Pickled beets. Bread and butter pickles. Dill pickles. Pickled red Kraut. More sour cream.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2015)

Personally I do not like potato/cheese pierogi, I prefer potato and cheese pierogi separately. Then I would serve potato with fried onions and mushrooms, the cheese kind I make sweet and serve with sour cream and syrup. I know it's not what you were asking Larry. But the potato/ cheese mixture is just hard for me s to imagine what to serve with but melted butter.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Personally I do not like potato/cheese pierogi, I prefer potato and cheese pierogi separately. Then I would serve potato with fried onions and mushrooms, the cheese kind I make sweet and serve with sour cream and syrup. I know it's not what you were asking Larry. But the potato/ cheese mixture is just hard for me s to imagine what to serve with but melted butter.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



Like pot stickers, I like the pierogi with a seasoned lightly browned butter.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 10, 2015)

Here is one of my favorites:  Spinach, mushroom & onion in butter sauce.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 11, 2015)

Sauteed onions or sour cream are the two ways we've had them at our house. I'm liking some of these other ideas, though. Himself said he does remember his Grandma toasting breadcrumbs in the butter drippings after the pierogi were done being fried. He said it was to make sure the butter didn't get wasted. It only got waisted. 




CharlieD said:


> Personally I do not like potato/cheese pierogi, I prefer potato and cheese pierogi separately...


When it comes to the potato-cheese pierogi up here, I'll agree with you right away, *Charlie*. The local potato variety includes the mild "farmers' cheese", which has very little taste. When I made pierogi (for the first time) last week, I mixed a generous amount of medium-sharp cheddar into the potato filling, along with sauteed minced onions.

I haven't been able to get them here, but "cheese pierogi" back in OH were a sweetened dry cottage cheese. So good! My next attempt at homemade ones will be sweet cheese, along with prune for Himself. I don't like prune lekvar, but I like Himself.


----------



## Addie (Dec 11, 2015)

salt and pepper said:


> Here is one of my favorites:  Spinach, mushroom & onion in butter sauce.



OMG! Food Porn! I keep going back to look at the picture. I just have to stop licking my monitor.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Dec 11, 2015)

I always pan-fried these with fresh red onion, minced garlic, and butter.

While pan-frying, heat up some tomato sauce or pasta sauce.

Serve them with the sauce and a little bit of sour cream, a sprinkle of fresh basil and sage.

It's yummy! Oh.....I like the other ideas too!


----------

